# CORINE JUBB, MCKINLEYVILLE, CA



## gizzysmommy (Mar 12, 2005)

BEWARE! This breeder is a puppy mill and a fraud. She sells puppies every week and they have severe bahavorial problems. I returned my puppy under the condition that she would refund my money upon "resale" of the puppy (her words.) she has stolen 700 dollars from me and it's been over a month. I am going to begin legal proceedings against her as well as report her to the Better Business Bureau, IRS and Attorney General's office. Please do not buy from her. She's a scam artist and a fraud. She doesn't care about the puppies but if you call her she'll have all the right answers for you. If you call her she'll always have puppies available and I did not find out about this until just recently. She has had my money for over a month and will not answer the phone and make excuses when she does accidentally answer. Please warn anyone who may be thinking about PLEASE WARN THEM!!!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Thank you for posting this info here.... I am so sorry to hear that you haven't gotten your money back yet..... Before you spend more money filing suit try the other things first.... the attorney general's office's letter to her should get her attention.

Since you say she always has puppies, my guess is that she is a broker, rather than a breeder.... getting dogs from puppy mills.


----------



## gizzysmommy (Mar 12, 2005)

it's really unfortunate but the reason she always has puppies is because she also breeds bichon frise. when i could not get in contact with her and my boyfriend called because essentially it was his money, her grandson started swearing at him and stating that he was going to kick his a** tc. it has really gotten ridiculous. either way i'm going to take her to court and report her anywhere i can legally because i am sure she is not reporting her income. it's even worse because i did some digging online and where she lives is trailer home community so apparently she does not have too much money although she is living off all this untavxed income. it's been trying ordeal and i hope that it will end soon. it's really become about the principal at this point rather than the money. argh. so frustrating though~


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

So sorry you had to go through this!








Good thing you posted the info in case someone else runs across her name!


----------



## gizzysmommy (Mar 12, 2005)

yes, since she apparently sells lots of puppies in the area, i'm hoping to save someone else the trouble i'm going through. if there's anything good that can come out of this awful experience, it's saving someone else from dealing with the same thing!


----------



## gizzysmommy (Mar 12, 2005)

just a quick update, i FINALLY got the money back after 50-75 phone calls a day to her for 2 weeks. let's just hope the check doesn't bounce. 

but.....







i just saw an ad placed today with her phone number on it for MORE MALTESE puppies!























is there any recourse? i think she's running a puppy mill through her trailer home. is that even possible? this is madness!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I checked and she's not licensed by the USDA. If she's breeding and selling puppies from her trailer directly to the consumer, she's exempt from the Animal Welfare Act. If she's a broker, as K&C's mom suspects, she is required to be licensed with the USDA. 

I agree with K&C's mom. It's unlikely that she is breeding that many dogs in a trailer. If she is, she probably is violating local laws and you could report her for that. If she is in violation of the AWA for brokering w/o a license, I'd suggest filing a complaint with the USDA.

How did you find out about her? Did she have a website? If you could give us a little more information, maybe we can help you figure out what else to do.


----------



## gizzysmommy (Mar 12, 2005)

she places ads in the San Francisco Chronicle and other newspapers I think in Northern California. Seriously, I feel sorry for those poor puppies! I saw her ad on oodle.com which encompasses all local newspapers and Craigslist.org.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

can you post the add? maybe we can all swamp her with mean phone calls!

..just kidding







so sorry you had to go through all this. maybe you could report her to animal control or something


----------

